# First time flashcard - what to get and what SD card?



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello GBATemp!

This is my first time posting here, so bare with me!

I bought a nintendo DSi XL about a month ago and I just discovered all this homebrewing and all that stuff!

So.. I wanted to know:
*What should a "new guy" go for?*
I allready seen the Best flashcart(s) as of 2010! - and though that *Acekard 2i* sounded like a good beginner card.. But then came *DSTWO* and it has all these cool features, and since its not on the poll, *what do you guys think?*

I really need help on deciding what flashcart to get + what amount of SD space do you need?

Is 4GB *enough* or will 8GB be *TO MUCH*? (I already own a iPhone)
_edit: *4GB it is!*_ 


- R0w4n


*P.S:*
_Please don't turn this into a "THIS IS THE BEST CART WAR!"_

*Please make a post as to why I should choose this and that, insted of just voting - please!*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

Settle for the best.
8GB
OR 4GB, 8gb is good enough if you're a media addict. Like movies, mp3's and pictures. Otherwise the roms will fit just fine

and the DSTwo is worth it because all of it very promising features


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Settle for the best.
> 8GB
> OR 4GB, 8gb is good enough if you're a media addict. Like movies, mp3's and pictures. Otherwise the roms will fit just fine
> 
> and the DSTwo is worth it because all of it very promising features



"Settle for the best" - haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well I have an iPhone so I wont really need it for media, just for games


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally, for someone who only wants a flashcart for games, I think 4gb will be more than sufficient.
8gb is good for storing music, to be played on moonshell, but you have your iPhone for that.

Anyway, what flashcart you buy is up to you, and how much you're willing to spend.

Do you just want to buy a flashcart so you can play your DS games, with no added frills? (Just the standard cheats support, soft reset, etc), then you should get an Acekard 2i.
(If you order this, remember to order Premium Flashing + Updating service, so that it arrives pre-flashed for DSi firmware 1.4!)

If you're interested in emulating GBA games on your DSi XL, as well as the advanced real-time functions such as game guides, cheats toggling, slow-motion and real-time saves, as well as the homebrew potential for emulators that the 360mhz internal processor provides, then you should get the Supercard DStwo. (Already works on DSi 1.4 without reflashing)

The Acekard is $15, the DStwo is $35, but they're both great choices. One can be considered standard and the other premium.
I have both and love them both.


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Personally, for someone who only wants a flashcart for games, I think 4gb will be more than sufficient.
> 8gb is good for storing music, to be played on moonshell, but you have your iPhone for that.
> Yea - Thanks! Now I'm sure that I will get a 4GB SD card!
> 
> QUOTE(RupeeClock @ Aug 16 2010, 02:28 PM) Anyway, what flashcart you buy is up to you, and how much you're willing to spend.


That is true - but considering what I could save in the future and the replay value in old GBA classics - DSTWO does not sound like a bad idea!

I know that there is something that called "Lameboy" which is a homebrew app, but does that only work on Acekard?
I do own a some great Gameboy classics which i would like to play aswell.

DSTWO is looking really interresting! - Can you customize it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like that Acekard has themes, and a APP that I have figured out how to use, to create my special theme


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is true - but considering what I could save in the future and the replay value in old GBA classics - DSTWO does not sound like a bad idea!
> 
> I know that there is something that called "Lameboy" which is a homebrew app, but does that only work on Acekard?
> I do own a some great Gameboy classics which i would like to play aswell.
> ...



Lameboy can emulate most Gameboy/Color games fine, and it works on all flashcarts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, you can customise the DStwo, you can change the skins on the main menu, the DS launcher, the GBA emulator, and even NDS rom boot screen!
The DStwo has its own skin creation app too, and you can get that, and some other skins in here.
http://gbatemp.net/t228211-dstwo-skins

Just so you know, the GBA emulation is f not perfect, but sufficient for most regular games. I just recently cleared Castlevania Aria of Sorrow 100% on my DStwo.


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Lameboy can emulate most Gameboy/Color games fine, and it works on all flashcarts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesom..! I know I read a little about the DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it can only get better!

I think Im ordering a DSTWO right now


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

R0w4n said:
			
		

> Awesom..! I know I read a little about the DSTWO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, you won't regret it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I recently migrated from my Acekard and haven't looked back.

If I've been any help, please consider using my affiliate link in my sig, it'll give me a little store credit. Up to you.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 16, 2010)

Get the DSTWO. But i'd definately get the 8GB, it's better to have too much space than too little. 

As games have progressed, there are ROMs that are 512MB just on their own. There are also tons of 256MB ROMs, especially Pokemon/ RPG/ JRPG games. So depending on the games, 4GB may not be enough. Then with the DSTWO, you have all you emulator ROMs etc etc. 4GB just isn't enough for the DSTWO.

For my sisters and kids Acekard's, I went for 8GB cards as they were only £10 each. For the DSTWO there's no way i'd get a 4GB.

You are more likely to regret getting a too small card than a too large card.

As for the Acekard vs DSTWO, it comes down to money. If you can afford it get the DSTWO, as it does everything the Acekard does but it's additional built in processor wll come in very useful for homebrew/ emulators.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Get the DSTWO. But i'd definately get the 8GB, it's better to have too much space than too little.
> 
> As games have progressed, there are ROMs that are 512MB just on their own. There are also tons of 256MB ROMs, especially Pokemon/ RPG/ JRPG games. So depending on the games, 4GB may not be enough. Then with the DSTWO, you have all you emulator ROMs etc etc. 4GB just isn't enough for the DSTWO.
> 
> ...



Okay yeah there are a handful of extra large ROMS out there, but they can be trimmed, just as all DS games can.
I can fit about 35 trimmed NDS roms into a 2gb microSD
For emulation, the roms are also considerably smaller, your average GBA game is 8mb or 16mb, some being 32mb.
Currently no pokémon game exceeds 128mb either.

I personally think it's okay to start out at 4gb, if you find you desperately need the extra space for some reason, then buy the 8gb later. You'll always have the 4gb spare for anything else that takes microSD cards.


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Awesome, you won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see tk_saturn's point, but the largest ROM i've seen is the latest Pokemon HH/SS - 128 MB. That is quit large.. But if we pretend that all system files uses 1GB (which i know it wont), so the SD card has 3GB left for games:
1024 * 3 = 3072
3072 / 128 = *24 games* that can be placed on on, which is alot (I think!)

RupeeClock! Please provide a link for this "ROM" trimmer


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 16, 2010)

The 2 trimmers which people use are TinyTrimmer and NDSTokyoTrim. You will normally save 10-20% space on average over a group of ROMs, but you need to be wary of trimming DSi enhanced ROMs. You can also normally save space by using US ROMs, European ROMs tend to take up much more space because they have multiple languages.

Normally you are better off using a ROM Manager such as RToolDS which will trim them as it copies them to the MicroSD card and keep the untrimmed version archived on your PC.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

R0w4n said:
			
		

> I can see tk_saturn's point, but the largest ROM i've seen is the latest Pokemon HH/SS - 128 MB. That is quit large.. But if we pretend that all system files uses 1GB (which i know it wont), so the SD card has 3GB left for games:
> 1024 * 3 = 3072
> 3072 / 128 = *24 games* that can be placed on on, which is alot (I think!)
> 
> RupeeClock! Please provide a link for this "ROM" trimmer


This is the most popular rom trimmer, NDS tokyo trim.
http://eden.fm/ndstoykotrim/

It removes the junk data that's used to pad DS roms for retail carts.
For example, Zelda Phantom Hourglass is a 68mb game, it has to be padded up to the next value.
It goes 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, and so on.
So Zelda is padded up to 128mb, that's 60mb of junk data you can remove!

The DStwo system files take up about 50mb at best, haha.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Okay yeah there are a handful of extra large ROMS out there, but they can be trimmed, just as all DS games can.
> I can fit about 35 trimmed NDS roms into a 2gb microSD
> For emulation, the roms are also considerably smaller, your average GBA game is 8mb or 16mb, some being 32mb.
> Currently no pokémon game exceeds 128mb either.
> ...



That was just for your Acekard, before you even had a DSTWO.

In fact I recall you saying you had 2 8GB MicroSDHC cards.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I guess that's why you brought your 8GB Samsung MicroSDHC card then eh?
> You wanna know what I have on my DStwo?
> Roughly 2.4gb of DS roms and saves. (76 NDS files, mixed with homebrew)
> *edit:*In my primary DS games folder, 36 of my commercial roms come to 1.81gb
> ...



That Samsung plus was an impulse purchase because the improved performance was enticing, it was to replace my old microSD.
You want to know what I do with my microSD memory then?
1gb Sandisk - Supercard Lite.
2gb Kingston - R4DS.
2gb Sandisk - Wii homebrew
2gb Sandisk - My blackberry
4gb Sandisk - Currently empty, sitting in my currently unused Acekard
8gb Sandisk - To be used in my GP2X Caanoo.
8gb Samsung - My DStwo.

I've gradually upgraded my memory and devices over the past few years when I've found the need or had the opportunity (ie, R4 no SDHC), but always found some use for older memory.
I think I might switch that 1gb Supercard Lite memory for 2gb from my blackberry, and put the 4gb in my blackberry.


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude...


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

R0w4n said:
			
		

> Dude...


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I'm just glad to help out really, it's a hobby of sorts.
> The affiliate link is simple, if you visit www.shoptemp.com?ref=900, it'll store my affiliate ID (900) in your web browsers cookies.
> If my affiliate ID is present when you make an order, then I'll get 5% credit for it.
> Thanks for using it.
> ...



Okay thanks! I'll remember that! But realised I can't order yet - got another thing comming from China (Dealextreme) and I need to see if that goes through Customs before I order anything new :$

Thanks! I liked your Pikachu so went to deviantart.com too look for either Call of Duty Black Ops stuff or pokemon stuff, and found this awesom picture: Pkmn - Black and White Ops








Which I snuck into photoshop and modded! - Removed the gun and made Pikachus finger point instead of squeezing the trigger


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

R0w4n said:
			
		

> Okay thanks! I'll remember that! But realised I can't order yet - got another thing comming from China (Dealextreme) and I need to see if that goes through Customs before I order anything new :$
> 
> Thanks! I liked your Pikachu so went to deviantart.com too look for either Call of Duty Black Ops stuff or pokemon stuff, and found this awesom picture: Pkmn - Black and White Ops
> 
> Which I snuck into photoshop and modded! - Removed the gun and made Pikachus finger point instead of squeezing the trigger



Well I hope it gets through customs.
These places that sell flashcarts usually mark the packages as "Memory adapters" or something like that, so it's usually no hassle.

I made my pikachu avatar by emulating Poképark wii in Dolphin, and capture the frames, and editing it in Photoshop to remove the background, took a little while but it was worth it!






By the way, I think you should tell that guy on DA that you liked his art enough to use as an avatar, I think he'd appreciate it.


----------



## R0w4n (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well I hope it gets through customs.
> These places that sell flashcarts usually mark the packages as "Memory adapters" or something like that, so it's usually no hassle.
> 
> Okay cool!
> ...



Wow.. Sound like alot of work.. Im lazy like that =P

Also I did' quite find out, which is "Trimmer" is best?
NDSTokyoTrim or RToolDS

NDSTokyoTrim have not been updated for some time and RToolDS is recently been updated?

ALSO! Does it matter if I use USA Roms or EU Roms?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2010)

R0w4n said:
			
		

> Wow.. Sound like alot of work.. Im lazy like that =P
> 
> Also I did' quite find out, which is "Trimmer" is best?
> NDSTokyoTrim or RToolDS
> ...


Hmm, I've never tried RToolDS, NDSTokyoTrim does what I need it to do really.
You'll just have to try yourself.

It doesn't matter what region roms you use on your flashcart, the DS itself is region free. Only DSi _exclusive_ titles are region locked.
You can even use japanese roms. Keep in mind that if you use multi-language roms, like European roms, they may default to using the language your DS is set to.


----------



## nico445 (Aug 16, 2010)

region of roms doesn't really matter only difference is like eu roms have many times some more languages then the usa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 roms with the japan region on it
are mostly japanse so don't download those unless you could understand it


----------

